# Winston Salem Results



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Well the bulldog didn't do anything this weekend, which was a bummer, but the entry was really nice. I got quite a few compliments on her so that made me happy. 

BB however went select the first two days, going over one other special on saturday for it. Then yesterday she did the unexpected and went breed over 4 other specials. That was so exciting. I will have to see where that puts her in the rankings, and GCH points.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I will post the picture when I get it.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!! Can't wait for pics


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Woohoo  well done!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks all


----------

